# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Ла-5 Андрея Албула, Южный фронт, 1:48

## Д.Срибный

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...la-5/index.htm

----------


## FLOGGER

Просто сказка!

----------


## Kasatka

сам делаю сейчас Ла-5, но от Вектора.
какой-то он чистый получился у вас Андрей. Белый цвет очень сильно режет глаз. нужно было приглушить все же.
Хотелось бы увидеть фото кокпита.
Еще.. провис полотна выглядит нереалистично.. в духе Трумпетера. У Вектора мне лично больше понравилась имитация провиса.

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Работа очень понравилась! Такой вопрос: с правого борта створка охлаждения двигателя находится на чёрном поле камуфляжа, но сама створка зелёная. Как-то странновато это выглядит.Так должно быть?

----------


## Kasatka

да и с левой стороны тоже.. на мой взгляд створки вообще были стального цвета..

----------


## Албул Андрей

Здравствуйте коллеги.
 Я уже говорил, что по кабине особо не заморачивался. Панель приборов окрашена в темно-серый цвет и пролита светло-серым маслом, разведенным уайтспиритом. Приборы нарисованы кистью.[ATTACH][ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
 Боковые створки на Ла-5/Ф встречались и окрашенные и цвета жаропрочной панели, пятен на них не заметил поэтому окрасил в один цвет (может и не прав)[ATTACH][/ATTACH]
 Фотографировал модель при помощи встроенной вспышки, затем обрабатывал в фотошопе по яркости/контрасту, может поэтому белый цвет на снимках смотрится слишком контрастно, на полке вроде нормально.

----------


## Kasatka

приборка хорошо смотрится!
а со вспышкой всегда так =(

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Очень впечатляет работа!
Спасибо за отмеченные нюансы по отношению к "Звезде". 
По полотну - да, на самом деле заметны лишь выпирающие нервюры и то-чуть-чуть.
А по поводу цвета, блеска и т.п. моментов фотографирования - сам бьюсь с этими проблемками. Днем-то не получается выбрать время... Надо мастерить бокс для съемки и помудрить с освещением - малой кровью - не тот результат.

----------


## А.В.Егоров

Ленты вокруг капота не окрашивались. Они изготавлялись из "нержавейки". Их лучше делать цветочной упаковки.

----------


## Албул Андрей

Есть множество фотографий лавок с окрашенными стяжными лентами, на этой окрашено вообще только переднее кольцо.На другой оба.

----------


## Rowdy

Для чего вы, как мастер этой модели, при сборке проделали следующие операции" Переделал элероны и рули высоты, снова делал силовой набор и оклеил фольгой. 

Руль поворота смоляной, скопирован в целях унификации из набора Ла-5ФН "Звезды"???? Эти детали не получились при литье или ошибка в мастер-модели? В чем причина исправления и унификации со звездой? У Звезды они получились правильнее или лучше отлиты?

----------


## Албул Андрей

> Для чего вы, как мастер этой модели, при сборке проделали следующие операции" Переделал элероны и рули высоты, снова делал силовой набор и оклеил фольгой. 
> 
> Руль поворота смоляной, скопирован в целях унификации из набора Ла-5ФН "Звезды"???? Эти детали не получились при литье или ошибка в мастер-модели? В чем причина исправления и унификации со звездой? У Звезды они получились правильнее или лучше отлиты?


Давненько не заглядывал в эту ветку. 
Переделал элероны и рули, т.к. в наборе они выполнены неудачно. Когда делал мастер, мне сказали, что под низким давлением детали толщиной боллее 2-х мм будут давать сильную усадку в виде утяжин. Поэтому пришлось мудрить деталь из двух частей (это об элеронах). Рули высоты и элероны переделал, т.к. результат получился (на мой взгляд), более достойный, чем исходник. В планах у меня имеется еще некоторое количество ЛаГГов для полки,  поэтому скопировал и растиражировал выше упомянутые детали. Провис на руле поворота ( но только на нем) от "Звезды" меня вполне устраивает.

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Вот, собственно, в некое дополнение Лавочкин от "Звезды"...

----------

